# J Code Ketorolac Tromethamine



## Jess Shad (Apr 1, 2013)

How would I bill Ketorolac 30mg/ml


----------



## britbrit852003 (Apr 1, 2013)

J1885  
Injection, ketorolac tromethamine, per 15 mg  

So if 30 mg was given you would bill J1885 x 2 units


----------



## mallorymartinelli (Jun 19, 2013)

Are you then getting proper reimbursement for billing it as such? I bill it the same way and still am only getting a very small payment for the service


----------

